# ان نداوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 سبتمبر 2009)

* ان نداوم على الايجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات​ 
أخواتى الأحباء قراءت هذا الكتاب للأنبا يؤنس الأسقف العام وعجبنى جدآ ونفسى كلكم تقرأه عشان كدة أنا هاختصره على أد ما أقدر وأقولكم الخلاصة منه ويارب يعجبكم ويكون سبب بركة لينا ​ 
مقدمة"​ 
فى مسيرة جهادنا الروحى ياأحبائى ؛ توجد أيجابيات فى حياتنا ؛وتوجد ايضآ سلبيات..ولا أظن-أطلاقآ- أنه يوجد أنسان فى العالم ليس لديه سلبيات..ولكن هناك من يحيون بروح الرجاء والمثابرة؛ ويداومون بالأيجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات فى حياتهم..وهناك من يتكن منهم اليأس ؛ويتوقفون عن ممارسة الأيجابيات بسبب سلبياتهم..
واليأس يعد من أهم وأقوى الأدوات التى يستخدمها الشيطان عدو الخير فى أعاقة أولاد الله فى مسيرتهم نحو ملكوتهم السماوى؛حتى أن القديس ساروفيم ساروفسكى (أحد قديسى الكنيسة الروسية )يقول: <<أن غاية الشيطان ليس أن يسقطنا فى الخطية؛ أنما أن يسقطنا فى بالوعة (اليأس) بعد الخطية >>.
وهنا ياأحبائى سوف نتحدث عن القانون الذهبى للجهاد الروحى :أن نداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات..ليس بمعنى التسيب والتساهل ؛وكأن شيئآ لم يحدث ...ولكن بمعنى التوبة والرجاء والمثابرة ؛وألا يكون لليأس موضع فى قلوبنا ..مهما كانت السلبيات...
كنت أسمع هذا القانون الذهبى من فم أب أعترافى فى كل جلسة أعتراف..ألى أن تحول فى قلبى الى منهج حياة...وانه بالحقيقة منهج حياة ؛ سلك فيه آباؤنا القديسون..وينبغى أن نسلك جميعآ فيه..أن أن نداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات ..​ 

ماهى الأيجابيات:​

الأيجابيات كثيرة جدآ ومتنوعة ...سوف نتناول ثلاث ايجابيات أساسية فقط؛ وهى :​


1/نكلم ربنا (الصلاة):​

فأبسط وأعمق تعريف للصلاة هو أننا ندرك أننا نكلم ربنا...فقد نقضى أوقاتآ طويلة فى الصلاة ؛ وفكرنا يصول ويجول شرقآ وغربآ؛ أنما حينما نجمع أفكارنا ونصلى من أعماق القلب ؛أنذاك نعى تمامآ أننا نكلم ربنا وهذه هى الصلاة..كما كتب عن موسى النبى ؛أنه كان "يكلم ربنا..وجهآ لوجه؛ كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه " (خر 33:11).​ 


2/ نسمع ربنا (قراءة الكتاب المقدس ):​ 

فأبسط وأعمق تعريف لقراءة الكتاب المقدس هو أننا نسمع ربنا من خلال كلمات الكتاب المقدس ...فقد نقرأ الكتاب المقدس كما لقوم عادة ؛وكأننا نقرأ كتابآ عاديآ ...أنما حينما نقرأه بروح الصلاة والأيمان ؛ نشعر تمامآ أننا نسمع صوت الله يملأ كل كياننا ؛كما يقول الوحى الألهى لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذى حدين ؛وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ؛ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته " (عب 4:12)..​ 
3/ نأكل جسد ربنا (التناول من الأسرار المقدسة ):​ 
فأبسط وأعمق تعريف للتناول من الأسرار الألهية هى أننا نأكل جسد ربنا ونشرب دمه الطاهر ...أنما حينما نتناول بتوبة صادقة وأيمان عميق ؛ نعى جيدآ أننا نأكل جسد القدوس الذى ترتعد أمامه القوات الملائكية ؛ونشرب دمه الطاهر لنحيا به .
كما قال رب المجد :"فمن يأكلنى فهو يحيا بى " (يو 6:57)...
"وأن لم تأكلو جسد ابن الأنسان وتشربوا دمه ؛ فليس لكم حياة فيكم " (يو 6:53 ).
هذه هى الأيجابيات الأساسية :أن نكلم ربنا ؛ ونسمع ربنا ؛ ونأكل جسد ربنا ...مهما كانت السلبيات....​ 

وما هى السلبيات
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




السلبيات أيضآ كثيرة جدآ ومتنوعة..ونلخصها فى خمسة أنواع :​ 
1/ الخطايا :​ 

ومن منا ياأحبائى بلا خطية ..ففى كل مرحلة من مراحل حياتنا تحاربنا طيلة أيامنا..وخطايا أخرى ترتبط بالمكان أو الزمان..فمن منا بلا خطية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



والخطية ياأحبائى تكون حاجزآ فى القلب يفصلنا عن ألهانا القدوس ؛كما يقول الوحى الألهى :آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين ألهكم "(أش 59:2)..وبالتوبة يزول هذا الحاجز الذى كونته الخطية...
وحديثنا هنا ياأحبائى أن نداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات...مهما كانت الخطايا...فكما ذكرنا فى المقدمة ليس بمعنى التسيب والتساهل وكأن شيئآ لم يحدث ..ولكن بمعنى التوبة المملؤة رجاء ؛وألا يكون لليأس موضع فى قلوبنا...فالتوبة هى عمل مستمر فى حياتنا ..كلما نخطىء نتوب..وكلما نسقط نقوم... ​

+++++++++
​ 
أما عدو الخير فغايته ياأحبائى أن يسقطنا فى اليأس بعد أن نسقط ويحبط أى عزيمة لدينا للقيام...وفى هذا -كما ذكرنا من قبل قال القديس ساروفيم :أن غاية الشيطان ليس فقط أن يسقطنا فى الخطية ؛أنما أن يسقطنا فى بالوعة (اليأس بعد الخطية ..ولكننا يا أحبائى لا نجهل حيله وأفكاره (2 كو 2:11) ؛أنما نقوم كلما نسقط ونحن نهتف- بعزيمة قوية - مع ميخا النبى ونقول :"لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى ؛أذا سقطت أقوم " (مى 7:8)..متذكرين دائمآ قول الوحى الألهى :"لأن الصديق يسقط سبع مرات ويقوم "(أم 24 :16) ....وأن الأيجابيات تستمر مهما كانت السلبيات...
أذكر ياأحبائى أنه فى أجتماع روحى لقداسة البابا شنودة سأله أحد الحاضرين قائلا:أنا يئست تمامآ...كلما أقوم أسقط...كلما أقوم أسقط..فماذا أفعل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...فأجابه قداسة البابا بقوله :ولماذا لا تقول :كلما أسقط أقوم...كلما أسقط أقوم..فقد يحدث يومآ أن اثنين يسقطان ويقومان ثلاث مرات من خطية واحدة..ولكن أحدهما يتملكه اليأس ويقول بصغر نفس :أنى كلما أقوم أسقط؛ أما الآخر فيملأه الرجاء ويقول بنفس قوية :أنى كلما أسقط أقوم..فكن دائمآ ممتلئآ بالرجاء والقوة ؛وكلما تسقط تقوم...
وأذكر ما قاله أحد الأباء القديسين :أن الله فى يوم الدينونة سوف لا يسألك لماذا أخطأت وسقطت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...أنما يسألك لماذا لم تتب وتقم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
نقرأ ياأحبائى فى كتاب بستان الرهبان أن أنسانآ كان يعيش تحت نير الخطية والأثم ؛وتاب بتوبة صادقة ثم ألتحق بالحياة الرهبانية...وجاءه الشيطان عدو الخير فى الأيام الأولى له فى الدير ؛وقال له :أنسيت من أنت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...أنسيت خطاياك الكثيرة ؛والسنين التى قضيتها فى الخطية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..أرى أنك تترك هذا المكان ؛لأنى سوف لا أتركك..سوف أحاربك كل يوم بخيالات الخطية ؛وحياتك السابقة فيها..فالأفضل لك أن تترك هذا المكان وهذا الطريق ..هنا أبتسم ذلك الراهب بابتسامة هادئة وقوية وقال للشيطان :تعلمت جيدآ أن أداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات...
فمهما كانت السلبيات والخطايا التى سوف تحاربنى بها ؛فسوف أداوم بكل قوة وأنتظام على الأيجابيات..وأن كنت ستستخدم خطاياى السابقة كمطرقتين :واحدة اسمها <<الرجاء >> والثانية أسمها <<مراحم الله الواسعة >>..يقول كتاب بستان الرهبان :حينئذ تركه الشيطان أذ وجده ثابتآ قويآ فى الرجاء...والرجاء لا يخزى (رو 5:5).
فلنحى بالرجاء دائمآ يا أخوتى الأحباء ؛ ولا نجعل لليأس موضعآ فى قلوبنا مهما كانت خطايانا...ومهما كانت الحروب التى نتعرض لها... 
أنه منهج حياة ؛ سلك فيه آباؤنا القديسون..وينبغى أن نسلك فيه جميعآ...أن نداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت السلبيات ..هنا وقد يتسأل أحدكم ياأحبائى : هل أتقدم الى الأسرار الألهية مهما كانت خطاياى..مهما كانت السلبيات
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...وأين مهابة السر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...وأين قول معلمنا بولس الرسول :"من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب ؛ بدون أستحقلق ؛ يكون مجرمآ فى جسد الرب ودمه...لأن الذى يأكل ويشرب بدون أستحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه ؛غير مميز جسد الرب "(1كو 11:27؛29) ...بمعنى أنه لا يتقدم الى الأسرار الألهية الا المستحق لذلك ...
نعم يا أحبائى ولكن.....​ 

ما مفهوم الأستحقاق ...والأستعداد للتناول من الأسرار المقدسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.​ 
يقول القديس العظيم مكاريوس الأسكندرانى :حدث مرة قبل أن أتقدم الى الأسرار الألاهية ؛ أنى وقفت للصلاة أربعة أيام متصلة (من يوم الخميس للاحد ) لكى أتطهر وأتنقى وأكون مستحقآ للتناول فى قداس الأحد...فأتانى صوت من السماء قائلا: ولو وقفت هكذا أرعين سنة ؛ فأنت غير مستحق !!
أتدركون ياأحبائى مجد وبهاء هذا السر العظيم ...أنه جسد ودم القدوس ؛الذى السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعه (1 مل 8:27) ؛بل أن السموات غير طاهرة بعينيه (اى 15:15). وأن كانت السماء قالت هكذا للقديس مكاريوس (بعد أن وقف يصلى أرعة أيام متتالية) ؛فمن نكون نحن الخطاة...ومن فينا يستحق التناول من الأسرار الألهية ياأحبائى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
أما <الأستحقاق> الذى يذكره الوحى الألهى فى (1كو 11:27؛29 ) ؛أنما يعنى بالأكثر <الأستعداد >..
والأستعداد للتناول يكون بالتوبة (والأعتراف ) ..وفى هذا يقول معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول فى (1كو 11) أيضآ :"ولكن ليمتحن الأنسان نفسه (تائبآ أم لا )؛ وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس "(1كو 11:28) ..
أذآ ياأحبائى يمكننا أن نقول أنه بالتوبة نتقدم الى الأسرار الألهية ..والأنسان الذى يتوب لا يصبح معصومآ من الخطية ؛أنما ربما يسقط فى الخطية مرة أخرى بعد عدة شهور ؛ أو ربما بعد يوم واحد ؛ أو فى نفس اليوم....ويقوم أيضآ ويتوب مرة أخرى ويقول :لا تشمتى بى ياعدوتى لأنى أذا سقطت أقوم..
فلتكن التوبة ياأحبائى عملأ روحيآ مستمرآ فى حياتنا مهما كانت خطايانا ..نتوب عن خطايانا ونتقدم الى الأسرار الألهية لمغفرة خطايانا ..فرب المجد حينما أسس هذا السر العظيم ؛قال لتلاميذه القديسين:"خذوا كلوا منه كلكم ؛ لأن هذا هو جسدى الذى يقسم ..وأشربوا منه كلكم ؛لأن هذا هو دمى الذى يسفك..عنكم وعن كثيرين ؛ يعطى لمغفرة الخطايا".(مت 26:28)..أى يعطى للخطاة لمغفرة خطاياهم..أما الذين بلا خطية فلا يحتاجون لهذا السر العظيم...
وقبل أن نختم حديثنا ياأحبائى عن الأستعداد للتناول نطرح تساؤلا آخيرآ: هل يوجد ما يمنعنا من التقدم الى الأسرار الألهية فى حالة توبتنا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..نجيب نعم ؛يوجد أمران يمنعاننا:
أولا: أذا أخطأنا خطية جديدة ؛أو خطية متكررة بمستوى أكبر..فى هذه الحالة التوبة فقط لا تكفى ؛ولكن لابد أن نعترف بالخطية ؛كما يقول الوحى الألهى :"أن أعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل ؛حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا "(1 يو 1:9)..
ثانيآ:أذا كنا فى خصومة مع أحد ونحن غير غافرين..وفى هذا يقول رب المجد بمنتهى الوضوح :"فأن قدمت قربانك الى المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئآ عليك ؛فأترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح ؛وأذهب أولا أصطلح مع أخيك ؛حينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك "(مت 5:23-23)... 
أذآ ياأحبائى بالتوبة...والأعتراف...وغفران الأساءة..لا يوجد ما يمنعنا من التقدم الى الأسرار الألهية...​ 

(نتابع تكمله الكتاب فى الصفحة التاليه)​*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 سبتمبر 2009)

* المشاكل والضيقات:


ومن منا يا أحبائى بلا مشاكل ...فربما قبل أن تنتهى مشكلة ما فى حياتنا ؛تكون الأخرى قد بدأت ...وفى كل مرحلة عمرية نجد مشاكل معينة تواجه كل منا ؛وان اختلفت فى نوعها وكمها وكيفها وتأثيرها ..فما دمنا نعيش فى هاذ العالم ستواجهنا مشكل وضيقات كما قال رب المجد :"فى العلم سيكون لكم ضيق "(61:33" )
فهكذا يا أحبائى ينبغى ان نواجة مشاكلنا وضيقاتنا تضع ربنا بيننا وبين الضيقة ..وذلك على النحو التالى :
1/حينما نتعرض لمشكلة او ضيقة ما.وتصول وتجول أفكارنا ..نرفع قلوبنا الى فوق .ونضع المشكلة بل وحياتنا كلهابتسليم كامل فى يد الله...
2/ نفحص طرقنا ونختبر خطواتنا (مراثى 3:40)..فربما تكون المشكلة أو الضيقة نتيجة أخطائنا ...
3/ نبادر بما يجب أن نفعله لحل المشكله...
4/نداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت مشاكلنا وضيقاتنا...
5/ نترك ألهنا القدوس بيدبر حياتا كما يليق حتى تنتهى المشكلة والضيقة...
حينئذ يا أحبائى نجد سلام الله يملأ قلوبنا ؛ ويحفظ أفكارنا (فى 4:7) طيلة فترة المشكلة والضيقة...وليس فقط هكذا ؛أنما قد تتلذذ نفوسنا بتعزياته الجزيلة أثناء فترة الضيقة...وهذا ما وصفه معلمنا داود النبى بدقة بقوله :"عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى "(مز 94:11119)..
تأملوا ياأحبائى فى كلمة <كثرة >همومى ...وكلمة <تلذذ >نفسى...
هذا هو مفهوم أن نضع ربنا بيننا وبين الضيقة..وأن نداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت المشاكل والضيقات...


3/ المشغولية :

المشغولية التى تبدو أنها أقل تاثيرآ من الخطايا والمشاكل والضيقات؛ ولكنها فى هذه الأيام صارت معوقآ شديدآ للكثيرين جدآ أن يداوموا وينتظموا على الأيجابيات...
هنا وقد يقول البعض أنه ينبغى أن نسعى ونعمل بجدية من أجل مستقبلنا ومستقبل أولادنا...نقول لهم : نعم ؛فالأنجيل يقول "أن كان أحد لا يريد أن يشتغل فلا يأكل أيضآ "(2 تس 3:10)... ولكن هناك فرقآ كبيرآ بين الذين يعملون بجدية ؛ وبين الغارقين فى المشغولية ؛فلا ينتظمون على الأيجابيات... وحين نفتقد عدم انتظامهم ؛نسمعهم يقولون :أنهم مشغلون جدآ...ومسئولياتهم متعددة...ووقتهم ضيق للغاية...وكأنهم لا يعرفون...أو قد نسوا قول رب المجد "لأنه ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه "(مر 8:36) ...
أتتخيلون ياأحبائى من يربح العالم كله ...ليس مجرد بضعة ملايين...بل العالم كله...ويخسر نفسه ...فماذا ينتفع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
فى هذا يقول قداسة البابا شنودة فى قصيدة <<تائه فى الغربه>>:
ياصديقى كن كما شئت أذآ
وأجرى فى الأفق من طول لعرض
أرض آمالك فى الألقاب أو
راقدآ فى بعض أشبار بأرض 

ولذلك ياأحبائى ينبغى أن نكون حكماء ؛ ونعى جيدآ أن أيامنا القصيرة جدآ <على الأرض> ترسم بدقة أبديتنا الطويلة جدآ <فى السماء>....فلنداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت مشغولياتنا...ونمسك بميزان دقيق لنضع حدآ لمشغولياتنا لا تتعداه...
فلنداوم نحن هكذا ياأحبائى على الأيجابيات مهما كانت مشغولياتنا..متذكرين دائمآ قول الرب لمرئا:
"مرثا ؛مرثا ؛أنت تهتمين وتضطربين لأجل أمور كثيرة؛ولكن الحاجة الى واحد .فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذى لن ينزع منها "(لو 10:41؛42) ...
أما أذا تهاونا وتركنا أنفسنا لدوامة مشغوليات هذا العالم الفانى ؛ ولم نداوم على للأيجابيات...فسيكمل فينا قول مسيحنا القدوس ؛ وهو واقف فى هيكله المقدس وجسده ودمه الأقدسان موضوعان على المذبح قائلآ :
"هوذا غذائى أعددته .ثيرانى ومسمناتى قد ذبحت ؛وكل شىء معد...ولكنهم تهاونوا ومضوا ؛واحد الى حقله واخر الى تجارته " (مت 22 :4؛5).

4/ الكسل والتراخى :

الكسل والتراخى ؛الذان بسببهما لا يداوم الكثيرون على ممارسة الأيجابيات..والكسل يصيب القلب فى الداخل ؛فيضحى المرء متراخيآ فى صلواته وممارسته الروحية ...وحين نفتقده نسمعه يقول :ليس لى رغبة للصلاة...والكسل والتراخى أيضآ من أعمال الجسد ؛كما قال رب المجد لتلاميذه القديسين فى جثيمانى حين وجدهم نيامآ "أهكذا ما قدرتم أن تسهروا معى ساعة واحدة...أما الروح فنشيط ؛ وأما الجسد فضعيف "(مت 26:40-41) ...مثل هؤلاء الذين نفتق عدم مجيئهم للكنيسة مثلا؛ نسمعهم يجيبون برخاوة :كنا نائمين ....كنا مجهدين جدآ ...لم نستطيع نستيقظ....
أما أولاد الله ياأحبائى فيغصبون على أنفسهم ؛وقد وضعوا أما أعينهم قول رب المجد :"ملكوت السموات يغصب ؛والغاصبون يختطفونه "( مت 11: 12)... وما قاله أحد الآباء القديسين :"أنت بداية كل فضيلة هى التغصب"..
هكذا كان يحيا آباؤنا القديسون ؛فنقرأ فى سيرة حياة القديس العظيم الأنبا بيشوى كوكب البرية أنه كان يسهر اللليل كله مجاهدآ فى الصلاة . ويربط شعر رأسه بحبل مثبت فى سطح مغارته...حتى متى ثقلت رأسه ؛ يوقظه هذا الحبل ؛ليملأ ليله صلاة وتسبيحآ ودموعآ....
فلنداوم وننتظم ياأحبائى طيلة أيامنا على الأيجابيات بنشاط ؛ولا نترك للكسل والتراخى مكانآ فى قلوبنا....


5/البرود والجفاف الروحى :
كثيرآ ما نسمع ياأحبائى من يقولون :أنه فى بعض الفترات يصلون بالأجبية ؛ولا يشعرون الصلاة...أو يقرأون الكتاب المقدس ؛وكأنهم يقرأون كتابآ عاديآ.......أو يصلون القداس الألهى ؛ولا يشعرون به...وكما يدخلون الكنيسة كما يخرجون ؛وكأنهم لم يصلوا ...وهى حالة البرود والجفاف الروحى ؛التى ذكرها الرب الأله لملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين بقوله: أن لست باردآ ولا حارآ (رؤ 3:15)...وعدو الخير كثيرآ ما يستخدم هذه الحاله لأحباط أولاد الله فى مسيرة جهادهم نحو ملكوتهم السماوى ؛فيتوقفون عن ممارسة الأيجابيات...كيف نصلى ونحن لا نشعر بشىء
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!...
أما أولاد الله الحكماء ؛فيعون جيدآ حيل عدو الخير المضلة ...ويداومون على الأيجابيات مهما كانت درجة حرارتهم الروحية...التى تتأرجح كثيرآ بظروف متنوعة...وربما فى بعض الفترات تنخفض الى درجة البرود والجفاف الروحى...
فلنداوم ياأحبائى على الأيجابيات مهما كانت درجة حرارتنا الروحية ...فالمريض قد لا يستطعم الطعام الذى يتناوله ؛ولكن القيمة الغذائية للطعام تسرى فى دمه تحييه وتقويه...كذلك أيضآ -على سبيل المثال- قد لا يشعر الكثيرون بالتناول من الأسرار الألهية لجفافهم الروحى ؛ولكن مفعول السر يسرى فى أعماقهم..عصارة الرب الحية تندفق فى كيانهم تحييهم وتقويهم ؛فهم أغصان فى كرمته الألهية (يو 15: 5)...

أخواتى الأحباء...
​فى مسيرة أيام غربتنا نحو ملكوتنا الأبدى ؛سوف نتعرض -لا محاله -لبعض أو كل السلبيات التى ذكرناها...فنحن لسنا بملائكة ؛أنما نحن بشر تحت الضعف...فلنداوم ياأحبائى على الأيجابيات...مهما...مهما....كانت السلبيات.
فكلما نداوم على الأيجابيات بحب وعمق...كلما تنموا حياتنا الروحية بصبر وثبات ...فتقل السلبيات فى حياتنا شيئآ فشيئآ.......
ختامآ ياأحبائى ؛هل لى أن أطلب من محبتكم بعد قراءة هذا الكتيب؛أن نقف بخشوع صادق أمام ألهنا الحبيب القدوس ونعاهده من كل القلب أن نداوم على الأيجابيات مهما كانت سلبيات حياتنا...ونقطع عهدآ أن:
نكلم ربنا كل يوم (ولو لدقائق)
ونسمع ربنا كل يوم (ولو بآيات معدودة )
ونأكل جسد ربنا (كل أسبوع على الأقل )
مهما كانت خطايانا..
مهما كانت مشاكلنا وضيقاتنا..
مهما كانت مشغولياتنا..
مهما كان كسلنا وتراخينا...
مهما كانت درجة حرارتنا الروحية...
أن نداوم على الأيجابيات...مهما ...مهما... كانت السلبيات فى حياتنا...
ليكن الرب معكم ياأحبائى ؛ويبارككم بكل بركة روحية...له المجد الدائم الى الأبد.آمين.​
(الأنبا يؤنس الأسقف العام )*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع و جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يقول القديس العظيم مكاريوس الأسكندرانى :حدث مرة قبل أن أتقدم الى الأسرار الألاهية ؛ أنى وقفت للصلاة أربعة أيام متصلة (من يوم الخميس للاحد ) لكى أتطهر وأتنقى وأكون مستحقآ للتناول فى قداس الأحد...فأتانى صوت من السماء قائلا: ولو وقفت هكذا أرعين سنة ؛ فأنت غير مستحق !!
أتدركون ياأحبائى مجد وبهاء هذا السر العظيم ...أنه جسد ودم القدوس ؛الذى السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعه (1 مل 8:27) ؛بل أن السموات غير طاهرة بعينيه (اى 15:15). وأن كانت السماء قالت هكذا للقديس مكاريوس (بعد أن وقف يصلى أرعة أيام متتالية) ؛فمن نكون نحن الخطاة...ومن فينا يستحق التناول من الأسرار الألهية ياأحبائى !

قصة رائعة كيريا وموضوع اجمل ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ان يسوع المسيح هو علاج الله

 الوحيد لخطيّة الانسان وبواسطته

وحده يمكنك ان تعرف محبّة الله

 وخطّته لحياتك. 

شكرا للموضوع القيم 

للمجهود الرائع يا كيريا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا كيريا 
ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع و جميل جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*

ميرسى ماجد لمرورك
يارب يكون سبب بركه الك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> يقول القديس العظيم مكاريوس الأسكندرانى :حدث مرة قبل أن أتقدم الى الأسرار الألاهية ؛ أنى وقفت للصلاة أربعة أيام متصلة (من يوم الخميس للاحد ) لكى أتطهر وأتنقى وأكون مستحقآ للتناول فى قداس الأحد...فأتانى صوت من السماء قائلا: ولو وقفت هكذا أرعين سنة ؛ فأنت غير مستحق !!
> أتدركون ياأحبائى مجد وبهاء هذا السر العظيم ...أنه جسد ودم القدوس ؛الذى السموات وسماء السموات لا تسعه (1 مل 8:27) ؛بل أن السموات غير طاهرة بعينيه (اى 15:15). وأن كانت السماء قالت هكذا للقديس مكاريوس (بعد أن وقف يصلى أرعة أيام متتالية) ؛فمن نكون نحن الخطاة...ومن فينا يستحق التناول من الأسرار الألهية ياأحبائى !
> 
> قصة رائعة كيريا وموضوع اجمل ميرسى لك كتير يا قمر
> المسيح معك ويباركك


*
ميرسى ديدى حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى كيرو لمرورك
يارب يكون سبب بركه الك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ان يسوع المسيح هو علاج الله
> 
> الوحيد لخطيّة الانسان وبواسطته
> 
> ...




*ميرسى كليمو ربنا يباركك لمرورك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا كيريا
> ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​


*
ميرسى يا كوكو لمررورك
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------

